# Most useless mod.



## D-Lats (Aug 4, 2011)

Who do you think does the least to help Iron Mag?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 4, 2011)

I personally think Twist is the most useless piece of vag skin on this forum. Unless hes peddling his shit chems he does nothing to help anyone. Plus hes just a fucken bitch


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I personally think Twist is the most useless piece of vag skin on this forum. Unless hes peddling his shit chems he does nothing to help anyone. Plus hes just a fucken bitch


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 4, 2011)

Can we include Reps?


----------



## gamma (Aug 4, 2011)

Are u ready ?????????LEts get ready toooooooooo rumble !!!!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 4, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Can we include Reps?



Sure


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

GFR has a deep-rooted history here at IM. Him being a mod is like an Honorary Doctorate. I don't think I've even seen the other guy post, so I'm gonna have to go with him.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 4, 2011)

MCx2 said:


> GFR has a deep-rooted history here at IM. Him being a mod is like an Honorary Doctorate. I don't think I've even seen the other guy post, so I'm gonna have to go with him.



Twist is a fagget bitch. I dont know how he became a mod, all his post are bullshit. He adds nothing to the forum. I used Foreman becausr hes useless and this shit stain twist is worse than him lol!!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Twist is a fagget bitch. I dont know how he became a mod, all his post are bullshit. He adds nothing to the forum. I used Foreman becausr hes useless and this shit stain twist is worse than him lol!!



Point taken!


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 4, 2011)

This whole forum is useless!


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Who do you think *does the least to help Iron Mag*?



i would say you.


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Who do you think does the least to help Iron Mag?


 DDG


----------



## S_walker (Aug 4, 2011)

I detect a hint of jealousy


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> i would say you.



Latsky does plenty to promote rimming as a professional sport


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 5, 2011)

This guy isn’t a mod (thank god) but is the biggest gayest asshole god put breath into…..


*NOHWELIIAN*


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 5, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> This guy isn???t a mod (thank god) but is the biggest gayest asshole god put breath into???..
> 
> 
> *NOHWELIIAN*



did you have a seizure when you were typing his name in?




oh and lol @ god.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> did you have a seizure when you were typing his name in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great post tiny top nothing but quality from you. Fuck you are a pussy!!


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Great post tiny top nothing but quality from you. Fuck you are a pussy!!



try adding commas to your sentences. i'm sure it will make your insane ramblings slightly more understandable.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> try adding commas to your sentences. i'm sure it will make your insane ramblings slightly more understandable.



Try not being a fucken nerd. Correcting peoples writing skills is as lame as it gets. Why do you reply to all my posts?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Try not being a fucken nerd. Correcting peoples writing skills is as lame as it gets. Why do you reply to all my posts?



because you're so easy to fuck with


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

Azza should be a mod, then this forum will be complete.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> because you're so easy to fuck with



Bwhahahahah your shitty one line comebacks dont fuck with me sally. Your obsession is cute tho. Shows how gay you really are. 
Please check spelling


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 5, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> did you have a seizure when you were typing his name in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? like a customs seizure of my gear? Man u speak RETARD


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

Future IM mod^^^


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> Azza should be a mod, then this forum will be complete.



I should be, i would ban you for your retarded post???s, there are forums for persons with Downs Syndrome.

I would clean this place up, in my opinion there are only a couple of assholes, they can fuck off to RX and suck Palumbo???s putrid penis poofter poop shute fucker.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> I should be, i would ban you for your retarded post???s, *there are forums for persons with Downs Syndrome.*
> 
> I would clean this place up, in my opinion there are only a couple of assholes, they can fuck off to RX and suck Palumbo???s putrid penis poofter poop shute fucker.



azza driving my point home!


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> azza driving my point home!



Down Syndrome: For Parents

i wasn???t taking the piss out of folks with DS, i was making a statement, and the above is proof they exist, click on it and get some useful tips,

*U have been muthafucka owned *


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


>



analcam is very good at posting pics. he gets the retard award.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

Pretty sure I need 466967008 rep points to qualify for that award.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> analcam is very good at posting pics. he gets the retard award.


That bitch is like the invisible man. 500 some odd posts and Ive honestly never noticed him. Must be a quality poster like that fucke Steve Urcle wanna be Apie. what a fucken pussy she is!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> That bitch is like the invisible man. 500 some odd posts and Ive honestly never noticed him. Must be a quality poster like that fucke Steve Urcle wanna be Apie. what a fucken pussy she is!!



I think hes been hiding in the shadow of nogoodhomo's colon.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

I obviously have gimmicks all over the IM forums and you dunces are too stupid to work it out and your mods are too lazy to do their jobs.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> I obviously have gimmicks all over the IM forums and you dunces are too stupid to work it out and your mods are too lazy to do their jobs.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

^^^boring poster with a bloody vagina, another addition to my ignore list.


----------



## OTG85 (Aug 5, 2011)

don't know twist gfr can be a dickhead at times


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 5, 2011)

thecaptn


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> ^^^boring poster with a bloody vagina, another addition to my ignore list.


The sign of a true weakling LOL!!! Ignore list?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> The sign of a true weakling LOL!!! Ignore list?



analcam should put all of I.M. on ignore and go away.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> analcam should put all of I.M. on ignore and go away.


Fuck I barely notice the little sperm belly anyways lol!! Another useless MD flunky


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 5, 2011)

man, this poll has to be the most awesome thing i have ever seen. i feel like we're making a lot of progress here, guys.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> man, this poll has to be the most awesome thing i have ever seen. i feel like we're making a lot of progress here, guys.



Doubt anyone cares what you think fagget


----------



## Hench (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> I obviously have gimmicks all over the IM forums and you dunces are too stupid to work it out and your mods are too lazy to do their jobs.



I remember you from a few years back, some really uptight Aussie dude who loved to tear noobs to shreds in the Anabolic Zone without actually adding anything constructive. 

Sound about right?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Hench said:


> I remember you from a few years back, some really uptight Aussie dude who loved to tear noobs to shreds in the Anabolic Zone without actually adding anything constructive.
> 
> Sound about right?



Hmm most aussies are fucktards. This wet fart couldnt tare through a bag of doritos!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Hench (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hmm most aussies are fucktards. This wet fart couldnt tare through a bag of doritos!



Meh, some of them are alright. 

You're both our bitch anyway.....


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> This whole forum is useless!


I'll start the negging


----------



## MDR (Aug 5, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> I'll start the negging


 
Too late.


----------



## ovr40 (Aug 5, 2011)

story of my life, I wonder if he'll get blasted into neg-dom b4 he gets back online, that would be funny


----------



## vortrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Didn't I already post this a couple of months ago? Never mind... expecting an IM member to have an original idea is asking for a lot...


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Didn't I already post this a couple of months ago? Never mind... expecting an IM member to have an original idea is asking for a lot...



Where the fuk have you been bro??


----------



## vortrit (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Where the fuk have you been bro??



I've been busy as shit with school. I'm off for two weeks than I'll be going back. Those bastards have been piling an insane amount of work on me. Some dickhead caused this by saying people from Missouri are stupid (which in most cases in true) so they are taking it out on college students and trying to make us smarter. Most will just turn to drug use...


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I've been busy as shit with school. I'm off for two weeks than I'll be going back. Those bastards have been piling an insane amount of work on me. Some dickhead caused this by saying people from Missouri are stupid (which in most cases in true) so they are taking it out on college students and trying to make us smarter. Most will just turn to drug use...



Well atleast they have something to work towards. Good to have goals bro!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Well atleast they have something to work towards. Good to have goals bro!



And I am definitely hoping to see that mouse doing a line of coke in my dorm room next semester!


----------



## AdmiralRichard (Aug 5, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


>


 who the fuck is this


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm your daddy


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

AdmiralRichard said:


> who the fuck is this



Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm your daddy, too


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I'm your daddy, too



If i was giving out free gear the story would be different im sure!! Do you have a sore throat today?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

If you weren't a skinny fat whiny bitch who's never stepped on a stage (without a shiny pole, and an audience comprised souly of lumberjacks). 
Ive told you already, if I didnt feel that RnM was legit I wouldn't rep him and compete in his contest


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> If you weren't a skinny fat whiny bitch who's never stepped on a stage (without a shiny pole, and an audience comprised souly of lumberjacks).
> Ive told you already, if I didnt feel that RnM was legit I wouldn't rep him and compete in his contest



Settle down melty boy!! I was giving you the gears holy fucken grandpa rage!!
Skinny fat? Fuck your cane old cunt! 
What did you get anyway?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hmm most aussies are fucktards. This wet fart couldnt tare through a bag of doritos!



Aussies voted a tranny in as PM


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Got a couple pics from nohe last show!! Fucken solid dude!!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Aussies voted a tranny in as PM



Mino?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey D-Scatsky, fuck you. skinny fat down syndrome wanna be motherfucker. Cut your clit hair and give it to the Captn so that he'll look like a fat faggoty dude with a petri dish glued to his dome.
Fucking weedwacker bird leg motherfucker. Lock you in a trunk filled with semen and rabbid pirhana with the AIDS motherfucker. Go do some more legwork with those hardcore pastel colored dumbells, you know, the ones that bigbenj uses to stretch his crab hut with.
Fucking skinny dick jew motherfucker, I hope that you die a horrid death.

Oh, and the prize was 4 vials of test prop 100mg/ml, 3 vials of NPP 100mg/ml, and 50 dbol caps at 25 mg.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 5, 2011)

Nohew might make a mod, on the condition he makes that Jew latski his petfish


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Hey D-Scatsky, fuck you. skinny fat down syndrome wanna be motherfucker. Cut your clit hair and give it to the Captn so that he'll look like a fat faggoty dude with a petri dish glued to his dome.
> Fucking weedwacker bird leg motherfucker. Lock you in a trunk filled with semen and rabbid pirhana with the AIDS motherfucker. Go do some more legwork with those hardcore pastel colored dumbells, you know, the ones that bigbenj uses to stretch his crab hut with.
> Fucking skinny dick jew motherfucker, I hope that you die a horrid death.
> 
> Oh, and the prize was 4 vials of test prop 100mg/ml, 3 vials of NPP 100mg/ml, and 50 dbol caps at 25 mg.



Wow what a fucken retatard! All those donkey punches have fucked you up! Your rants are just a reflection of your flacid 1" cock. 
Oh your a stupid ass senior citizen pedephile puppy lover.


Whats your full precontest cycle look like? Its gotta be more than that no?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

I melt like no other. You dumb fuck.
And if this whole "old man" thing was true, then you get stomped by a senior citizen.

& yeah, im going to buy more prop from RnM to make it 100mg prop ed. But as for the npp/dbol Im fine with their original dosage.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Nohew might make a mod, on the condition he makes that Jew latski his petfish



Pfft that old fag is my pet pony. I take him to local fairs and let fat kids ride his blown out old ass around in circles and piss on his back when they get scared of the howling sound when he farts. He likes the attention.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I melt like no other. You dumb fuck.
> And if this whole "old man" thing was true, then you get stomped by a senior citizen.
> 
> & yeah, im going to buy more prop from RnM to make it 100mg prop ed. But as for the npp/dbol Im fine with their original dosage.



So npp 100mg eod?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Nohew might make a mod, on the condition he makes that Jew latski his petfish



He's already my little jewish gimp to whip as I please


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> So npp 100mg eod?



Probably 150 for a shorter duration duration.
Ill nail everything into place once I recieve the gear. Ive been doing this for a long time.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> He's already my little jewish gimp to whip as I please



Grandad please! Id bust your old rusty hip replacement and make Apie perform scat porn on you while you crawl around looking for your medic alert necklace.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Grandad please! Id bust your old rusty hip replacement and make Apie perform scat porn on you while you crawl around looking for your medic alert necklace.



The fact that you continue to rant about apie as you pathetically attempt to "own" me is self "ownage" at its best. You feeble sack of dogshit spit on by angry priests with leprosy and "enhanced" with homosexual syrup.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> The fact that you continue to rant about apie as you pathetically attempt to "own" me is self "ownage" at its best. You feeble sack of dogshit spit on by angry priests with leprosy and "enhanced" with homosexual syrup.



What i dont speak senior citizen! Put your fucken teeth in gummer, i told you noone understands that garble you spit you old cum dumpster.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok, ill say this in the only way you can understand:
Jew jew cock cock penis AIDS small cock black cock fuck fuck cock penis


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Ok, ill say this in the only way you can understand:
> Jew jew cock cock penis AIDS small cock black cock fuck fuck cock penis



 looks like every other string of bullshit you post. What was life like in the 50's?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol @ you being enough of an e-tough guy to talk shit about my age, but pussy enough to whine when I say ill crush you onstage...


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

I never whined pops. I said ive never competed and you have since the mid 60's so obviously you would have an advantage. Plus you will be hyuuugeee off your FREE cycle   Idont have a snowballs chance in hell against a 50yr vet. Im sure if you stay healthy and the Osteoporosis doesnt have you laid up you will kill everyone in the golden oldies class. Hey how big did the Hindenburg look in real life?


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I never whined pops. I said ive never competed and you have since the mid 60's so obviously you would have an advantage. Plus you will be hyuuugeee off your FREE cycle   Idont have a snowballs chance in hell against a 50yr vet. Im sure if you stay healthy and the Osteoporosis doesnt have you laid up you will kill everyone in the golden oldies class. Hey how big did the Hindenburg look in real life?



^^^^ 
Knows he can't compete against a 60 year old.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ask me who I think the most useless mod is...


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> ^^^^
> Knows he can't compete against a 60 year old.



^^^knows she cant survive without nohe to carry her fragile nerd ass


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Ask me who I think the most useless mod is...



I just did read the title of the thread dumbass


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Fairies1 you got a pm


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I just did read the title of the thread dumbass


I was being  sarcastic, fag.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Fuck I barely notice the little sperm belly anyways lol!! Another useless MD flunky



I never heard of MD untill I posted here. You girls obviously envy the place but too scared to go there.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> I never heard of MD untill I posted here. You girls obviously envy the place but too scared to go there.



Who are you again? I can tell by your rep to post ratio you are a real heavy hitter


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 5, 2011)

MD's pit is brutal. The collective IQ is enough to make most hate the place.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Who are you again? I can tell by your rep to post ratio you are a real heavy hitter



I can tell by you advertising a company that sell fake gear you are chinese.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> I can tell by you advertising a company that sell fake gear you are chinese.



What?? Ya man that stung!! Who the fuck is this guy? You have been on here for how long and no one has given you reps? Even gentleman had some at one point. Lol fucken turd.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What?? Ya man that stung!! Who the fuck is this guy? You have been on here for how long and no one has given you reps? Even gentleman had some at one point. Lol fucken turd.



Breaking down already, this is easy....next!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> Breaking down already, this is easy....next!



I swear you md fags have swallowed each others loads so
Many times you post exactly the same.. Pretty gay of you!


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I swear you md fags have swallowed each others loads so
> Many times you post exactly the same.. Pretty gay of you!



Advertising fake gear is sad kid. The fact that IM allows you to do it, is another reason this forum should be closed down.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Shadowcam said:


> Advertising fake gear is sad kid. The fact that IM allows you to do it, is another reason this forum should be closed down.



Why dont you help out and leave first and take the rest of your fagget forum flooding friends! GTFO!!!


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, latsky is melting very quickly. Good work, everyone. 
Great thread, latsky. One for the ages.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> ^^^knows she cant survive without nohe to carry her fragile nerd ass



1. Apie drinks far too much to be a nerd (more of an alcoholic fuckbag pussy motherfucker.)

2. Apie doesn't need me to tear your ass apart and smear your remains into the pavement (although he would like me there, because im awesome


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

This Lassy chick is a emotional mess, it's such a turn on.


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> Wow, latsky is melting very quickly. Good work, everyone.
> Great thread, latsky. One for the ages.



She is extremely fragile no doubt.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 5, 2011)

Hahahah you fucken groupie queers dont start anything and justbramble about owning and melting. Fucken boring.
Apie drinks to much to be a nerd? That bitch writes on the internet that shes drinking and you believe her? Loser.
She would need a strap on and a stool to rape anyone! You fags are hurtin in a bad way. Atleast you have eachother for support. 
I own all you piss flaps daily and dont need a support group or a cheerleader like apie the tag along hoe. 
I OWN MD PUSSY!!!


----------



## Shadowcam (Aug 5, 2011)

The job is done, she is in the middle of a breakdown.

Good work everyone.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Aug 5, 2011)

I hate all of you cunts equally. Go eat shit inject semen intra anusly and die.


----------



## ceazur (Aug 6, 2011)

Curt James!, that sum bitch only calls when he wants a boot call, never wipes up his mess, and eats all my ham. rat bastard


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 6, 2011)

Curt james hates ham


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 6, 2011)

Shittycam once stole an entire ham by inserting it in his giant anus.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

poor ham


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 6, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> poor ham



The ham was fine there was plenty of room


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

it was hickory smoked, with a shitty aftertaste,


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

you know ham is pig meat? probably opens up a can of spam now to those that love the pig taper


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hahahah you fucken groupie queers dont start anything and justbramble about owning and melting. Fucken boring.
> Apie drinks to much to be a nerd? That bitch writes on the internet that shes drinking and you believe her? Loser.
> She would need a strap on and a stool to rape anyone! You fags are hurtin in a bad way. Atleast you have eachother for support.
> I own all you piss flaps daily and dont need a support group or a cheerleader like apie the tag along hoe.
> I OWN MD PUSSY!!!



i wonder if you tears have a hint of estrogen flavor to them. 
i'm craving a sandwich, make one for me?


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 6, 2011)

How bout a soggy sao?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 6, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> i wonder if you tears have a hint of estrogen flavor to them.
> i'm craving a sandwich, make one for me?



If you are craving estrogen lick your vag


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Aug 6, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> If you are craving estrogen lick your vag



if i went into the dictionary and looked up originality, this post would be sitting there as an example.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 6, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> if i went into the dictionary and looked up originality, this post would be sitting there as an example.


Another great comeback nerd


----------



## CellarDoor (Aug 6, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Down Syndrome: For Parents
> 
> i wasn???t taking the piss out of folks with DS, i was making a statement, and the above is proof they exist, click on it and get some useful tips,
> 
> *U have been muthafucka owned *




You forgot the "N" in "muthafuckan"


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Dlatsky vs apietrosanti! 

My money says that apie will own dlastsy by forcing him into an irreversible Jewish, meltdown!


----------



## withoutrulers (Sep 7, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Dlatsky vs apietrosanti!
> 
> My money says that apie will own dlastsy by forcing him into an irreversible Jewish, meltdown!


Way to jump on a band wagon that was dead on the side of the road for a month


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 8, 2011)

withoutrulers said:


> Way to jump on a band wagon that was dead on the side of the road for a month



Indeed, but he makes a valid point.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 8, 2011)

What ever happened to Shadowcam? Freak whacking off accidental death?


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 8, 2011)

Nowelaaiin + d-latsky = two  yamaka wearing, melted down Doosh bags!


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 8, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 8, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Wtf?



Exactly shut the fuck up and beat it bitch.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 8, 2011)

Are you having a meltdown here too?


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't do the meltdown thing but I will e crush you like that dollar store fuck doll Nohe.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 8, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>



you just wanna tongue fuck her nose LOL


----------



## vortrit (Sep 8, 2011)

I usually would never ask a mod to lock a thread, and especially in Anything Goes, but this thing is a bigger boner killer than Curt James. Please lock today.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 9, 2011)

Quit crying like a little bitch, d-meltdown! I don't want to have to own your ass like I did the nohe-fuckdoll.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Quit crying like a little bitch, d-meltdown! I don't want to have to own your ass like I did the nohe-fuckdoll.



That meltdown thing from MD is meaningless here much like yourself.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 9, 2011)

The fact that you are all worked up over a few words means only one thing . . . .

You have been


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not even worked up turd puppet lol! You must be very bored and gay


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm bored, youre correct. Just thought I would return the favor for hijacking some of my other threads that you trolled to death. But I still own you and you're coked out mom from those pics you posted earlier.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 9, 2011)

And if you're not careful, I am going to fill up a sock with bars of soap and beat the shit out of you with it.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2011)

What's that feel like?


----------



## SFW (Sep 9, 2011)

get a room you fags ^


Anyway most useless mod would have to be that pencil neck *twist*. havent seen him around in a while. Hopefully he died.


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> get a room you fags ^
> 
> 
> Anyway most useless mod would have to be that pencil neck *twist*. havent seen him around in a while. Hopefully he died.



Beat it camel humper. This is our time.


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 9, 2011)

Sfw, blow me!

D-latsky - I own you

I'm out bitches


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Sfw, blow me!
> 
> D-latsky - I own you
> 
> I'm out bitches



You are an idiot


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 9, 2011)

You are my little troll bitch


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok


----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## D-Lats (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Killermonkey (Sep 9, 2011)

Jew bag!


----------

